# Putting your kayak on the trolley back at the beach/ramp



## kayakone

*Kayaks and trolleys...what a subject. *

The first time I bought a SOT, a Stealth BFS, I bought a C-Tug to shift it fully loaded. Well I think that was a mistake (anyone who wants one cheap just PM me). However, it is no different to many brands, in terms of it's ability to traverse soft sand and rough terrain. It doesn't cut the mustard (i.e. do the job), but none of the others do either.

There are 4 challenges here:

1. Easy reloading onto the cart (of a Hobie or any other kayak brand). The ideal cart should be 'universal.'

2. Weight carrying capacity (safe working load) must be adequate. Back to the BFS ... when I added lots of rods, safety gear, fishing gear and water, spare glasses etc, it was probably close to 44 kg. On soft sand and rough terrain, it simply didn't work...it was a struggle.

3. To traverse soft sand and rough terrain, the cart's wheels must be very wide and soft, so it floats over those surfaces, rather than digging a deep trench.

4. The placement of the kayak on the trolley should be a simple operation (like the ramp scene with breaking waves). Now also having an AI, I felt this scupper hole aligning thing sucked, so more thoughts and searching for a 'universal cart' that ticks all the above boxes.

I might say that in my search for a universal cart, I bought a SEAK kayak cart from Anaconda for $ 299 (max load 55 kgs) with balloon wheels. The frame is too narrow, even for a BFS. While it did the soft sand thing and lumps and bumps well, the bloody axle bent from carrying the BFS alone (not the AI). I went back and they replaced it free of charge. The new one is slowly bending too.

:? :? More research. SEAK had copied the Wheeleez balloon wheels. The answer to all challenges _appears_ to be:

http://www.beachwheelsaustralia.com

The Kayak Cart for Beach = KCB

From Beach Wheels Australia (stockists of the Wheeleez wheels and carts) "The KCB is weight rated to 80kg, so you will be fine using this product. Why don't we offer your members an incentive, with a 'kayak forum Members Special' of $249.99 (plus delivery) for the KCB, and the KCMU which is the smaller one with a payload of 55kg for say $179.99 (plus delivery)&#8230; retail is $229.99." With prices and quality like that, you can't go wrong (subject to test)! 

http://beachwheelsaustralia.com/kayakca ... omparison/

Now I haven't tested this yet, so this is not an endorsement, but mine has arrived and looks vastly superior to the $ 299 SEAK, and the C-Tug, and and and....

For huge loads, such as a fully loaded AI or TI, look at this one...

http://beachwheelsaustralia.com/wheeleez-boat-dolly/

Check them out, and watch this space for a full field test when I'm well enough to go unloading kayaks and hauling them over rough ground/soft sand.

trev


----------



## WayneD

Never owned a trolley. I just think they are more of a pain compared to helpfulness. Plastic yaks can take a dragging.


----------



## kayakone

WayneD said:


> Never owned a trolley. I just think they are more of a pain compared to helpfulness. Plastic yaks can take a dragging.


They are only a pain cause they don't work...up until this baby, that is.

And dragging plastic ... not forever, because it is sacrificial, and definitely not a fully loaded BFS, let alone an AI or TI. (Beachwheels may give a further discount to divorcees...ask for Drew, he was most helpful). If you get a decent cart Wayne, you won't go back to dragging, or multiple trips to load.

trev


----------



## sunshiner

Hi Trev

Yep, we have the answer. This one's the best for soft sand, big loads (80kg), rough terrain. It's too big to fit inside the yak, though. Pic and comment:

http://nytripreports.blogspot.com.au/2012/01/jew-shoal-quiet-04jan12.html

Kev


----------



## skorgard

Good review on a tough topic. I still think that the wheels area wrong. I went sailing my AI at a local club and launch time was low tide so it was a long way to the water. Two guys next to me were launching large Hobie cat and I wondered how much of a struggle it would be. Their cart had rollers not wheels, i.e. rigid, wide (about 30 cm) and rectangular in cross section rather than round. They launched with ease despite huge multiple of weight over mine - I have trolley with wheelease wheels which dug in and was a drag(!). So I am planning to replace wheels with rollers which will go on top of the sand not through it.


----------



## kayakone

Brad

I bought some Green Machine wheels a year ago. You can have them.

I read your thread with the wheels/skids combo. I agree on the load spreading, but what happens crossing bitumen or a kerb? Even the SEAK trolley will do that easily and without the noise problem.

I'm sticking with the Beachwheels cart for now, especially after seeing Kev's set-up, which (I think) is the same cart. Just waiting for Kev to get back from fishing for an answer.

Anyway, _at the price they have offered us _, I couldn't be bothered trying to fabricate anything.

trev


----------



## Guest

I think a set of rear go cart wheels would be the ducks nuts cause of the width of them. and you can pick them up for around $50 last I checked flee bay. Hope the new trolly works for you trev and your back of the water soon.


----------



## theclick

Where did ya source that from Tonystott? Seems cheap for what it is, I want one.


----------



## Drew

Tonystott said:


> I got it from Impact Smash Repairs and Trailers here in Forster. Paul & Trish are azreally nice couple, who can be reached on 02 65546355


I can vouch for Paul being a top bloke, he does a lot of work for my inlaws, and I have had many a chat with him when I've been up in Forster visiting...


----------



## seabear

Rolleze trolley is the best yak wheels I've had and have put it to the test many times without failure.
The pic shows a fully ladan yak full to the brim with enough camping gear for a week out.Over 5 km of hard and soft sand before getting near water again.


----------



## spooled1

I fiberglassed a drag patch in the front of my BFS.
I put the supa-cheap trolley wheels under the seatwell and tie them off with bungee cords. I then wrap a long seatbelt strap over my shoulders and just drag the bastard up the beach backwards so the front drags in the sand.


----------



## amphibious

I use a crocodile kayak trolley and it answers all of the needs criteria you have so well defined applicable to so many kayakers ---------- like great on the water but wot a pain in and out of the water and over the beach. Amphibious


----------



## OldDood

A subject dear to my heart ever since I bought my outback with the Hobie Trolley with Wheeleez pvc ballon tyres fitted about 5 years ago.
Firstly the PVC got punctured in very short time. Hobie suggested that they were over or under inflated which is crap.
They are really too small for soft sand and sink down to the axle.
One thing I really liked was the quick wheel release which would allow them to fit in the front hatch but the wheelezz quick release mechanism always gets broken in a very short time.
The hobie frame also cracked in a fairly short amount of time but a mate welded it up for me as a favour.
Therefore the kayak trolley generally gave me the shoots so I started tinkering over 3 or 4 years. It only took this long as I do not like to rush into work unless it seems really justified and will not create more work. Hmmmm, I think this is normally called lazy.

Modification #1 - Ditch the wheeleez tyres and fit standard tubes and rubber tyres to original wheeleez wheels.
Result - solved blown tyre problem but not the sinking sinking in sand problem.

Modification #2 - Fabricate an automatic swing down/lift up sled that retrofits to the Hobie original cart frame. About $20 for materials and about $80 for the bloke that did the TIG welding. 
Result - An improvement on dragging through soft sand but still not great.

Modification #3 - Retrofit new 335mm wheels to existing axles and ditch the original 260mm wheels. Wheel $19 each and changed bearings to fit 13.5mm axle instead of supplied 16mm axle bearings. 4 Bearings $5 each.
Result - Can now drag through soft sand without rupturing self. Still a bit of an effort with a 45Kg pay load but pretty good. Do not know if the sled is still needed as the wheels did not sink down to sled level which is a good thing. Still fits in my front hatch dissasembled.

Modification #4 - Not done yet but with some minor hacksaw work, 2 small pieces of stainless steel, 2 roll pins and 2 stainless steel light compression springs of 13mm diameter and 100mm long I should be able to Macgyver up a quick wheel release mechanism that will not fall apart!

Nothings perfect but I am hoping this will give all the fiddlers out there some good ideas.
Here is some pictures of the current state of play.


















































Happy fiddling,
Mark


----------



## cheaterparts

I first made up a trolley using cheap bunnings hand trolley wheels but got sick of the bearing getting filled with sand and they got rusty including the rims . with the rust on the inside of the rims rubbed holes in the tubes a few times

so I made up one just like this out off stainless and used green machine wheels
it comes apart and fits in the rear hatch of my Kingfisher while I'm on the water

the greenmachine wheels were lighter - no ball bearings just plastic bushes 
the stub axles slide into the frame and are held there by bungy , so there are no clips to rust or loose

to fit the trolley back on land I just tip the yak on its side and fit the frame into the rear scuppers - this also drains out any water that is still on the yak ( foot well and seat )

soft sand can be a bugger as the wheels are a bit small however if the esky is removed and walked up the beach to remove the weight its not as much of a problem






























OldDood said:


> Fabricate an automatic swing down/lift up sled that retrofits to the Hobie original cart frame. About $20 for materials and about $80 for the bloke that did the TIG welding.
> Result - An improvement on dragging through soft sand but still not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy fiddling,
> Mark


----------



## OldDood

Cheaterparts said-


> soft sand can be a bugger as the wheels are a bit small


I reckon you are on the right track with the green machine wheels- What would be ideal if you could find some with a diameter of about 300mm and a width of 250mm. They would work like a treat especially with a layer of rubber to cut down the noise when of hard surfaces.
Sintered bronze bushes instead of bearings and a quick release mechanism coz I know I am going to have endless problems with rusty bearings in mine.
Ever thought of trying to make your own wheels out of 300mm PVC pipe? It is very easy to weld or even glue. You just need to find an offcut somewhere. I would probably slice up an old truck inner tube to cover them with.
Anyway happy fiddling.
Mark


----------



## Rose

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## OldDood

Rose said


> Something with all-terrain wheels, no bits that rust or squeak, and the whole thing folds down to the size of a thermos...


Good thnking Rose, and while were at it why not add a petrol engine and we can ride it along the beach. :lol:


----------



## Rose

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rose

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## intrepid

Rose said:


> Being a lightly built woman, with a minimum of burly shoulder muscles, I found I had trouble getting the loaded kayak onto the trolley after hauling it out of the water without tipping the whole lot over and generally looking incompetent. I solved this ok by putting the trolley under the kayak while it was still afloat...


i was struggling with this too, read your post and tried it out yesterday - perfect, and i looked so professional just pulling the yak up the ramp straight out of the water.

it would have looked a bit funny as i slid them in underneath, but much less hassle than trying to lift it up on dry land!

i also want to upgrade my plastic golf cart wheels to pneumatic ones, but not sure which ones to get as i think i have 1/2in axles (on the Hobie std cart)?


----------



## OldDood

Problem solved guys and gals, I have listened to all your ideas, found a few bits in the shed and whipped up a new trolley before dinner was ready.
I might take it for a test run tonight but I am pretty sure it will fulfill all the requirements.
I managed to fold it up and fit it in a thermos Rose but it was surprisingly heavy.
Sorry no 5" cannon as I seemed to have misplaced mine but the shotguns should do the job.
Anyway here's a picture for anybody that wants to build their own trolley.


----------



## suehobieadventure

Wow Dunny your engineering brain is an amazing thing :lol: :shock: Rose just take your tyre with a slow leak to the local tyre guy. they do them quite cheap, there will be a small hole there somewhere.


----------

